# Najas (?)



## toddnbecka (Sep 20, 2006)

I can't quite determine which variety of Najas this one is... First pic in albunm top left.
toddnbecka - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It could be _N. guadalupensis_. Can you take a clear closeup?


----------



## toddnbecka (Sep 20, 2006)

Here's the best I can do with my camera. I'd like to get a better one, it's an older model and worthless for macro shots.


----------

